# La Spaziale Vivaldi S2 Mini



## Mrsspacey (Feb 12, 2018)

Just got one of these, got it working. Turned it on today, pressing single or double cup options nothing happens, followed instructions, don't know what I'm doing wrong


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You say nothing happens, when you switch it on is it lighting/heating up, or do you mean NOTHING happens as in maybe check the fuse?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you checked the water reservoir, in case it needs water put in and the machine knows this so nothing will work


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Do you mean *S1* Mini Vivaldi (with tank) or *S2* single group machine (direct feed) ? I can't see any S2 mini's - I could be wrong.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Ditto all the above.

+ Check/clean all the electrical connections to/from the touchpanel.


----------

